# can't configure wlan0  -  cups can't find wifi printer



## 587jmj (Mar 7, 2015)

Hello,
I have FreeBSD installed on my Debian Virtualbox.   I installed cups and cupsd is running, and I can get into it from: http://localhost:631.

When I try to add new printer, it can't find my wifi printer. I have a NETGEAR router and my printers IP address is:
192.168.1.7 EPSON583283.
I also have two other distros on this virtual box, WinXP and pclos, and can print from either of these.

I have also been trying to setup wlan0.  I have an ath driver and have followed many posts, including this one: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/network-wireless.html

I was wondering if being run from VirtualBox has anything to do with this.
Any suggestions?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 7, 2015)

The virtual machine does not have access to the network interfaces of the host.  It should be possible to used bridged networking to get access to those networks, if not directly to the interfaces.


----------

